# Tattoo ideas!



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

I know this has been brought up before but I'm thinking of getting another one someday soon.  Possibly today.

So, it got me excited and thinking about it.

I want a couple stripes on my upper arm.  I think that would look bad ass.

Nothing drastic, just a couple of large black stripes.

Anything people here want to get done?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

I already posted about the idea of getting a smiley face tattooed on the head of my penis so it pops out and smiles at me when I pull my foreskin back

but alternatively I have been thinking about using a Swatstika instead


----------



## badlands (Sep 7, 2012)

i wan the album artwork from iron maiden's The Trooper across my back. ( http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq190/eddie_hitler/thetrooper.jpg )

but im poor so it'll have to wait


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 7, 2012)

oh ricky my boy, come sit with the dd and discuss tattoos.

honestly some tats are fucking sexy depending on how its done. Here is mine for you furfags that havent seen it. The dude that did mine first was a grouch and ended up messing part of it up so I went to another place and they fixed it. It took 5 hours the first time and 4 the next and i didnt finish it yet. Ive got another expected 10 hours left. The dude that fixed it put a nice dark outline around it and now it really pops.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I already posted about the idea of getting a smiley face tattooed on the head of my penis so it pops out and smiles at me when I pull my foreskin back
> 
> but alternatively I have been thinking about using a Swatstika instead



Swastika dick?

...

I'm trying to think of someone that *wouldn't* offend. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh ricky my boy, come sit with the dd and discuss tattoos.
> 
> honestly some tats are fucking sexy depending on how its done. Here is mine for you furfags that havent seen it. The dude that did mine first was a grouch and ended up messing part of it up so I went to another place and they fixed it. It took 5 hours the first time and 4 the next and i didnt finish it yet. Ive got another expected 10 hours left. The dude that fixed it put a nice dark outline around it and now it really pops.



I almost forgot about your tat, dee

omgsogud

you should take more pics of it when it's finally finished


Also deedums, random question - if you could pick a tattoo for me, what would you pick? I always felt like asking this but never did cos im a lazy bum



Unsilenced said:


> Swastika dick?
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm trying to think of someone that *wouldn't* offend. :v




EXACTLY

It's _brilliant._

Also I hope I have a jewish girlfriend/boyfriend in the future so I can show them, and then they violently dump me.

It's worth the look on their face, surely.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> It's _brilliant._
> 
> ...



Who exactly are you going to get to do the tattoo? :v

I still kinda sorta want to get "Fail better" tattood on the inside of my wrist, but am too big of a pussy to do it.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh ricky my boy, come sit with the dd and discuss tattoos.
> 
> honestly some tats are fucking sexy depending on how its done. Here is mine for you furfags that havent seen it. The dude that did mine first was a grouch and ended up messing part of it up so I went to another place and they fixed it. It took 5 hours the first time and 4 the next and i didnt finish it yet. Ive got another expected 10 hours left. The dude that fixed it put a nice dark outline around it and now it really pops.



NICE

That's a long time to be sitting through, too!

This is my most recent one...

All my stuff thus far was stolen off of Google Images with no permission.  I plan to make that my theme.

That one was from a drawing tutorial and the pawprint on my neck (which I got like 10 years ago) was from some public park's site, I think...

The cat one was done in the last two weeks (the hair hasn't even grown back yet).

I'll post the shit if/once I get it done today B)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I almost forgot about your tat, dee
> 
> omgsogud
> 
> ...



incoming awesome 

something like that where your skin looks ripped to show off underneath. An ss uniform would look cool if it didnt cause people to ragequit on you


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Who exactly are you going to get to do the tattoo? :v
> 
> I still kinda sorta want to get "Fail better" tattood on the inside of my wrist, but am too big of a pussy to do it.



My sister's friend has the Rammstein logo on the inside of her wrist. mejelly. (when I was at their concert I was so surprised at how many people had it done, on the same wrist)

I think I'd use a temporary tattoo though cos I'm a massive pussy.



Ricky said:


> NICE
> 
> That's a long time to be sitting through, too!
> 
> ...



oooo I really like that one. the art style an' shit. bold lines, sharp edges, makes a great tat. simple, yet omgsocool



dinosaurdammit said:


> incoming awesome
> 
> something like that where your skin looks ripped to show off underneath. An ss uniform would look cool if it didnt cause people to ragequit on you



omg omg omg

I need to get this now ;A;


----------



## Teal (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I already posted about the idea of getting a smiley face tattooed on the head of my penis so it pops out and smiles at me when I pull my foreskin back
> 
> but alternatively I have been thinking about using a Swatstika instead


 How about a smiley face with swatstika eyes?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> oooo I really like that one. the art style an' shit. bold lines, sharp edges, makes a great tat. simple, yet omgsocool



Thanks!  Well, even though I totally ripped off the design 

I like stuff that is simple for tattoos -- mostly tribal-like.  That's probably the most complicated one I'd want to get.

I like stuff that adds to the body instead of distract.

But then again, it's different for everyone.  A lot of people like the really complicated ones with lots of color.

The one I want to get today is about as simple as you can get.  A couple stripes on my arm...



TealMoon said:


> How about a smiley face with swatstika eyes?



:lol:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> How about a smiley face with swatstika eyes?



HOW ABOUT

A SMILEY FACE WITH SWATSTIKA EYES AND A SWATSTIKA SMILE

ohmygod I can use my iron cross as a cockring or something, too


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> HOW ABOUT
> 
> A SMILEY FACE WITH SWATSTIKA EYES AND A SWATSTIKA SMILE



I don't think that would be much of a smile.

It would be more of a _mmpphh_...

Oh, they didn't have enough time >.<

so I'm getting it done tomorrow around noon


----------



## Teal (Sep 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think that would be much of a smile.
> 
> It would be more of a _mmpphh_...
> 
> ...



How about like this? 
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/SSmiley.png?t=1347064905

Forgive the quality, I made it very quickly.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> How about like this?
> http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/SSmiley.png?t=1347064905
> 
> Forgive the quality, I made it very quickly.



Haha, oh right XD

I guess that could work.  I was thinking one of them.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> My sister's friend has the Rammstein logo on the inside of her wrist. mejelly. (when I was at their concert I was so surprised at how many people had it done, on the same wrist)
> 
> I think I'd use a temporary tattoo though cos I'm a massive pussy.
> 
> ...



Personally I think it's kind of tacky to get a copyrighted logo as a tattoo. Seems like a critical failure of creativity/individuality. 


If I had more time/money/cahones than I do now I'd totally get one across my stomach/chest that looked like clockwork internals.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a tattoo of my family's crest on my back. The things that have kept me from getting it are that I hate needles, I want to enlist with the Navy, and also that the back is apparently is one of the worse spots for pain; I'm pretty small so my vertebrae are noticeable. It's probably something I will do later down the rode in four or five years though.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Personally I think it's kind of tacky to get a copyrighted logo as a tattoo. Seems like a critical failure of creativity/individuality.



See, that's the thing.

I lack creativity so am I supposed to make something myself that looks dumb?

Nah, I'm going to go with something some other person did that I think looks good.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> See, that's the thing.
> 
> I lack creativity so am I supposed to make something myself that looks dumb?
> 
> Nah, I'm going to go with something some other person did that I think looks good.



Well, you have the tattoo artist work some things out, because that's their job, but using a logo? Like, you want a permanent feature of your body to be something thousands of people have on t-shirts?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Well, you have the tattoo artist work some things out, because that's their job, but using a logo? Like, you want a permanent feature of your body to be something thousands of people have on t-shirts?



If it works...  Like, if it's a sports logo or some shit, who cares?

That's pretty common.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If it works...  Like, if it's a sports logo or some shit, who cares?
> 
> That's pretty common.



Common or not, it still seems to me like turning one's own body into a billboard in a rather permanent manner.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Anything people here want to get done?


Personally I don't think tattoos are bad ass enough anymore.  If I would get something I would get a branding instead and somewhere immediately noticeable.  Not any like symbol or something, just something that looks like I got in a fight with a blowtorch or something.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 7, 2012)

Not so much I want new ones as that I need to have old ones fixed/finished. 

The dragon on my stomach is quite faded because it's 16 years old. I designed the ones on my left leg, which will be completely covered in deep sea fish eventually, but it needs finished and filled in, only 3 fish on it currently. 

Other than that I have some designs in black and "666" on my chest, and some horror themed stuff on my right leg.

As for logos and stuff, I don't agree with being judgmental with what other people do with their body. I think they should think things through first, but if they decide they want something, they should get it. To hell with what people think about it.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Personally I don't think tattoos are bad ass enough anymore.  If I would get something I would get a branding instead and somewhere immediately noticeable.  Not any like symbol or something, just something that looks like I got in a fight with a blowtorch or something.



Relevant (painful to watch). Anyone who gets something like that done just gets to be an instant bad ass and/or a complete dumb ass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Relevant (painful to watch). Anyone who gets something like that done just gets to be an instant bad ass and/or a complete dumb ass.


Something like that.  Just not a religious symbol.  Like a fake scar mark or something.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Something like that.  Just not a religious symbol.  Like a fake scar mark or something.



The whole process just scares the crap out of me. Even when it's done properly, with a cauterizer, it's still bad. Something about the smell of burning flesh and the idea of it all just bothers me; probably not helped by the fact I burned the hell out of my hand with an iron when I was young. If you think you can handle that then props to you but I would bitch out in an instant with no regard to my manhood. lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2012)

I've always loved band logos, video game references, and images of girls you've been dating for two weeks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I've always loved band logos, video game references, and images of girls you've been dating for two weeks.


Don't forget to get it on your neck also.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I've always loved band logos, video game references, and images of girls you've been dating for two weeks.



Then your going to love this tattoo.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't forget to get it on your neck also.



Screw the neck. Now the forehead...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

My roommate got a branding by one of his ex'es but it just looks like a scar and he hates his ex now anyway.

Not really my thing; I think tattoos look better.

Oh, and just to point out the irony in that YouTube video, but I hope that person knows it is against the Jewish religion to get brandings/tattoos/marks...

EDIT: and the result!!!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 9, 2012)

Holy crap this is awesome: 

http://izismile.com/img/img2/20090202/bonus/6/tatoo_10.jpg

Too bad I already have plans for my arms...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2012)

That is pretty neat but I'd think you would get sick of it at some point.

Especially if you were tripping on acid or some of that STP :roll:

I like my stripes. They are subtle, but bold...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

You know that big flaming Contra "C"? Yeah right on the shoulder. That'd be cool. Or the DonPachi Corps bee insignia. But I wouldn't want one. Not because they're painful, but because I would have to work to see my own or not see them at all. :c


----------

